# tax payer



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

why do most and i say most not all police act like it's them against all of us?you get upset over a blueline sticker or plate on who you call a wanabe.you should be proud you have those out there that are wanabes.you certainly do not own the rights to the color blue and you are not in a gang even if you think you are.get over yourself the whole country knows it is't that hard becoming a cop if your city is hiring.I have a blueline plate on my truck as a memorial to a friend killed I am not a police and never have ben, but it will be a cold day in hell before some snot nosed kid with a badge gives me a hard time about a sticker on my property.Police across the country need to get back to policeing and stop trying to act like there on a pro sports team.Police should have never ben allowed to operate with a brotherhood mantalety,your no different from those you work for.There are a lot of you shouldn't even be doing that job due to lack of social skills unable to deal with the public in a respectfull way.todays police are to worried about getting shot they never should have took the job.People are able to protect themselves for the most part police always show up after the fact.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

My IQ dropped a few points after attempting to read that.

BEEP BEEP!!!!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Stickers are nice. I never put any stickers on my car that are not required by the RMV.

For every bumper sticker that makes it more likely for someone to vandalize your car and get unwanted attention.

Even things on the tires. I brought those Tire Pressure indicators so I could eyeball my tire pressure briefly. Some one stole all 4 of them off of my valve stems while in the parking lot at school.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Asshole keep your Tennessee opinions to your self.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

<sigh> Here we go.......troll alert!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

the spelling level of this person tells me all i need to know about him or her...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Last time I checked, I paid taxes too. What do you want, a cookie? Free health care? Food stamps? It doesn't make you special...actually, I take that back since this is the first year the tax burden falls on a minority of Americans. So...it doesn't make you more special than me. 

And sorry you got pulled over this morning. Too bad you didn't take the blue line sticker off your car...apparently they care more about those in Tennessee., becuase here in Massachusetts, I couldn't care less about a logo that no longer retains any meaning from it's overuse by whackers like you.

I had a friend who was a 33d Mason. Should I stick a compass and square logo on my car?


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Everyone and their mother has those damn things these days...they mean NOTHING but a "look at me, my mother's brother's sister's father is a cop".

They are ridiculous.



OfficerObie59 said:


> And sorry you got pulled over this morning. Too bad you didn't take the blue line sticker off your car.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> why do most and i say most not all police act like it's them against all of us?you get upset over a blueline sticker or plate on who you call a wanabe.you should be proud you have those out there that are wanabes.you certainly do not own the rights to the color blue and you are not in a gang even if you think you are.get over yourself the whole country knows it is't that hard becoming a cop if your city is hiring.I have a blueline plate on my truck as a memorial to a friend killed I am not a police and never have ben, but it will be a cold day in hell before some snot nosed kid with a badge gives me a hard time about a sticker on my property.Police across the country need to get back to policeing and stop trying to act like there on a pro sports team.Police should have never ben allowed to operate with a brotherhood mantalety,your no different from those you work for.There are a lot of you shouldn't even be doing that job due to lack of social skills unable to deal with the public in a respectfull way.todays police are to worried about getting shot they never should have took the job.People are able to protect themselves for the most part police always show up after the fact.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The only thing those stickes do now is make your car a target for vandals.If you think it'll get you a 'break' , dont hold your breath.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The problem with the thin blue line sticker is that cops are not firefighters. They don't advertise to the whole world what they do for a living, and with good reason. They don't put police stickers on their personal cars and they don't wear police officer t-shirts every day of the week.

Firefighters on the other hand...

In my experience, there's four different types of people who put TBL stickers on their cars...cops who don't think they're making themselves a target or just don't care that they are, people that are whackers, people that will think it will get them out of a ticket or prevent them from being stopped, and deputies.

If you want to honor your friend, that's fine - get something more appropriate like something from the NLEOMF and you'll have far less issues provided you don't go overboard with it.



rg1283 said:


> Even things on the tires. I brought those Tire Pressure indicators so I could eyeball my tire pressure briefly. Some one stole all 4 of them off of my valve stems while in the parking lot at school.


You're better off without them. If you crack one against a curb while parking, your tire will go completely flat.



OfficerObie59 said:


> I had a friend who was a 33d Mason. Should I stick a compass and square logo on my car?


Probably not, but I have a feeling Sniper is going to ask you if she was a blonde.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow that post made me laugh. I think somebody got spanked recently.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well if your truly the tough guy you act like you should have told all of this to that "Snot Nosed Kid With A Badge"!! I'm sure he would have completely respected your opinion and admitted his mistake!

Although I guess talking to yourself all the way home then doing a search for a pro-police web site then puffing out your chest, removing your fingers from your @$$ and typing the roughest toughest message you could as an UNREGISTERED USER made you feel like the real man you wish you were!

A couple of things for ya Un-Reg. First no one cares about those silly stickers anymore. I have friends who have been killed while I was working and that sticker means NOTHING to me! Second, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD WHEN TYPING USE THE SPACE BAR AND THE SHIFT BUTTON!!!!!


----------

